# My Asia Pharma Experience



## blazeftp (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Guys
I Won WP October lottery.
The prize was 3 10ml Vials of Sustabolic 250mg/ml.
As promised i would give them a review for you guys and for WP since he gave me free gear.
I threw them into my cycle which was my first cycle of GP Test E 600mg/W.
I was on the Test E for 9 weeks before i had to stop due to last vial breaking.

Started the Sustabolic at 250mg EOD.

Took this from my log saves me explaining everything
Week 10
Started A new workout as old one had way to much volume.
Libido = Still high.
Energy = Quite Good.
Sleep = Not bad.
Acne = 1 or 2 more spots on back.
Mood = Still very high.
Weight is up another lb.

Week 11
Libido = High and perverted.
Balls have started to get bigger ?
Energy = Very Good.
Sleep = Like a baby.
Acne = Few spots but played about with AI dosage problem has been fixed.
Mood = Focused and determined.
Blood Pressure = 138/82 A little high but expected.
Weight up 3lb.

Week 12
Libido = High and perverted as usual.
Energy = Good.
Sleep = Fucking horrendous for 4 days i couldn't sleep until 4-5AM.
Acne = Getting a few on my back and chest but cleared up after a day.
Mood = Little shity due to lack of sleep,
Blood Pressure = 112/73 Its good in the morning bad at night.

Week 13
Libido = High.
Energy = Good.
Sleep = Brilliant. Can nod off almost as my head touches the pillow.
Acne = Still around my back but its getting better.
Mood = freight train !
Blood Pressure = 92/63 Heart Rate 73
During the day HR is around 85 which is pretty high.
Working out it sometimes goes upto 110.

Week 14
Libido = High and perverted.
Energy = Amazing !
Sleep = Brilliant. 
Acne = Just on back no where else.
Mood = freight train ! aint no body stopping me !
Blood Pressure = Normal Still have high heart rate.
Checked weight again today.
Up another 3lb
Dropped vial of sust this time was my fault.
Was a little left in it,

Week 15
Libido = High as usual, 
Energy = High but been getting really tired at night.
Sleep = 50/50
Acne = Just a few spots nothing serious
Mood = Good
Blood Pressure = Normal BP High HR
Workout = Not great, May have damaged tendon in right elbow.
Was in serious pain when it happned.
Diet = Great eating Big as usual.
Cardio = None at all, Cant face the Calf pumps when running.
They feel like i injected 5ml of Prop with a 18G !
Due to last vial being sadly lost this is my starting the last one 
Started Deca Dbol 50mg ED
Im note up 8lb since starting sust.

Week 16
Libido = Dead......which is fucking weird.
Energy = Good.
Sleep = Getting my 8 hours.
Acne = Just a few spots nothing serious
Mood = Crazy mood swings. Very Short temper. Very Aggressive.
Blood Pressure = Normal BP High HR
Workout = Going well
Diet = eating Big as usual.
Cardio = Started doing some light jogs to get used to it.

Week 17
Libido = Like a rapist released from jail !
Energy = Good 
Sleep = Well Rested.
Acne = Some red marks on back of neck and shoulders.
Mood = Sky High. Fiancée says i am getting way to big which was a major boost.
Blood Pressure = Normal BP High HR
Workout = Going well. upper the Volume and Intensity a little. Went a little crazy pushed myself a little to far.
Doing 3 day weight training and 3 day cardio.
Diet = Eating like last supper for 2 days around 5000-6000 calories then going to 3500 calories for a day.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 23, 2011)

Finished the Sustabolic week 17,
Weight increase since start was around 13lb that was with 2 weeks of Dbol.

Diet





Then add 240g of reflex
Nutritional Info (100g/) 
Calories 394 x2 =788
Protein 78
Carbohydrates 4
Fats 6.9

Total calories
Total 
calories 4,478 
Protein 328.3
Carbs 227.2g
Fats 89
Drink around 3-4ltr of water.

This was my starting diet for when i first began cycle.
After i gained a few more lb i added an extra steak or 2 so that i kept on gaining.

Routine.
Monday:
Squats 2 x 5
Leg presses 1 x 20 (pick 1 of the squats + the leg presses)
posterior core movement 2 x 10-20reps
oblique crunch 2 x 10
Calves Raise 2 x 10
heavy abs 2 x 20
Hanging Crunch 3 x 5

Tuesday:
Wide grip flat bench 2 x 6 (index fingers on the rings)
flat bench hammer grip db press 2 x 12 reps
tricep push downs 1-2 x 100reps. 
db side laterals 2 x 10reps 
db front raises 2 x 10reps 
Standing Military Press 3 x 5 Heavy

Thursday:
Dead lifts (rotate variations each week) 2 x 5
posterior core movement 2 x 10-20reps
rows 2 x 4-8reps
Reverse grip narrow grip pull downs 2 x 8
Standing wide grip curls 2 x 12 reps 
hammer curls or reverse curls 2 x 12reps
heavy abs 2 x 20reps

Saturday
Barbell Shrug 2 x 10
Reverse Barbell shrug 1 x 10
Behind The Back Wrist Curl 2 x 10
Wrist Roller x 3

The AP is defiantly Legit thats for sure.
I have only Ran GP Test E so here the comparison IMO.

AP Sustabolic
Pros                                                                      
Very Thin Oil                                                           
No Pre or Post injection pain which is fantastic.
Considering there is prop in there.
Its like injecting B12.
Good results
Has a site where you can check the batch.

Cons
Price.

GP Test
Pros                                                          
Thin oil [Sustabolic was thinner]          
Good Results
Can check batch online.
1/4 of the price of AP.

Cons
After injection the site is very tender and painful to touch.
left with a slight tingling sensation in the muscle.

Any questions just ask.


----------



## cutright (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice review bro!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Badass review. 

In before the haters.


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn!  Awesome review...I think I might try that format for my cycle coming up in the spring.  great job!


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

Very good review... I'm happy you had success with your cycle you lucky fuck! 

I wanna win a lottery (whining voice)


----------



## ROID (Feb 23, 2011)

where did you get the spread sheet at ?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 23, 2011)

Spread sheet from fitday.com

Add in your foods and it add the calories protein carbs ect.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice review Blaze!  Great results too. what was your finishing bodyweight?


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 23, 2011)

Good log very detailed


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 23, 2011)

great results.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 24, 2011)

Still to check finishing weight.
Need to get some batteries for the Wii fit lol.

I would get blood results done.
But i freak out having a needle in my vein.
Plus i think i can only get away with 1 free blood test.
So want to use it for when i need it.

Also got some Aquabolic from WP.
Will tell you how that is once i use it.

*Calorie calculator*
http://www.fitday.com/

Very useful tool.

Almost forgot will add measurement up when i have the time.
No point in saying oh i gained 25lb this cycle and the only thing that grew was my waist line.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 24, 2011)

any pictures bro )


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 24, 2011)

Grozny said:


> any pictures bro )



Of the gear or myself ?

1 before cycle.
have some new ones but still waiting on cable for my camera.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 24, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Of the gear or myself ?
> 
> 1 before cycle.
> have some new ones but still waiting on cable for my camera.



It would be interesting to have some evolution,progress pictures of yourself Before and *After Asia Pharma Surgery * )


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 24, 2011)

Grozny said:


> It would be interesting to have some evolution,progress pictures of yourself Before and *After Asia Pharma Surgery * )



Don't have any pics before the Asia Pharm.....
Just the ones before cycle and 1 after Test E and AP.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2011)

I am happy that you are happy with *Asia Pharma *brand.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2011)

Asia Pharma is 100% good to go. Love that brand.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice to hear *heavyiron.!!! I am happy.
*


----------



## ZECH (Feb 24, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Asia Pharma is 100% good to go. Love that brand.



Ditto. Good stuff. No complaintas at all..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice to hear.


----------



## Runner22 (May 28, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Spread sheet from fitday.com
> 
> Add in your foods and it add the calories protein carbs ect.


 
Dang - I've been doing this manualy for years.  Have you checked the values to see if they are spot on?  Sure would make things sooo much easier since I have created all these crazy complex excel spreadsheets with multilple formulas.


----------



## blazeftp (May 29, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Dang - I've been doing this manualy for years.  Have you checked the values to see if they are spot on?  Sure would make things sooo much easier since I have created all these crazy complex excel spreadsheets with multilple formulas.



Its off a little bit by maybe 1-5g or protein Carbs fats ect.
But it saves a lot of time and hassle.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 29, 2011)

Have any of you guys tried the new app for Iphone or smartphones.  I am not sure what it is called but I saw a women who had it.  She let me play with the app and it is amazingly easy to use.  You just scan the barcode of whatever you are going to eat and it automatically puts it in your system.  Counts all carbs, protein, calories, fat, sugar, and so on.  The best thing I have ever seen.  Blaze did you ever use the azuabolic?  I use the AP winny and was shocked that there was no injection pain.  I was wondering if the aquabolic was the same?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 29, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Have any of you guys tried the new app for Iphone or smartphones.  I am not sure what it is called but I saw a women who had it.  She let me play with the app and it is amazingly easy to use.  You just scan the barcode of whatever you are going to eat and it automatically puts it in your system.  Counts all carbs, protein, calories, fat, sugar, and so on.  The best thing I have ever seen.  Blaze did you ever use the azuabolic?  I use the AP winny and was shocked that there was no injection pain.  I was wondering if the aquabolic was the same?




That sounds really cool! I need to keep an eye for it


BTW excellent review Blaze


----------



## blazeftp (May 29, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Have any of you guys tried the new app for Iphone or smartphones.  I am not sure what it is called but I saw a women who had it.  She let me play with the app and it is amazingly easy to use.  You just scan the barcode of whatever you are going to eat and it automatically puts it in your system.  Counts all carbs, protein, calories, fat, sugar, and so on.  The best thing I have ever seen.  Blaze did you ever use the azuabolic?  I use the AP winny and was shocked that there was no injection pain.  I was wondering if the aquabolic was the same?



A little but nothing that should bother you.
Slight tingling sensation while injection..nothing more.
None after injection.

Only had a 1 Vial of that and Boloject.
So didn't do a review on them.


----------

